# Closed containers of alcohol in uber?



## Blake Abbott (Aug 7, 2016)

In Arizona the law is you can't drive with OPEN containers of alcohol, but can drive with closed as long as it is out of reach of the driver. So can I take alcohol with me in the uber?


----------



## Rick831 (Jun 5, 2016)

My best suggestion...find a local cop and just ask him/her...end of report!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Blake Abbott said:


> In Arizona the law is you can't drive with OPEN containers of alcohol, but can drive with closed as long as it is out of reach of the driver. So can I take alcohol with me in the uber?


A passenger can take closed alchohol.
Shopping is a function of riding in Uber.

A driver should not have closed alchohol in car until after his shift.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> A driver should not have closed alchohol in car until after his shift.


This is the best advice, but, if have it in the vehicle you must, have it in the trunk.


----------



## Tim54913 (Jul 13, 2015)

Is a half empty liquor bottle considered open or a closed container?


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Open. Keep in mind that "closed" doesn't just mean that you put the cap back on it.  It means it's factory sealed and has never been opened.

At least thats how it is in CA.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tim54913 said:


> Is a half empty liquor bottle considered open or a closed container?


Opened.
If the seal is broken,alchohol has been dispensed.


----------

